
A Muslim PhD student gets targeted as a security risk; now he wants to know why - jseliger
http://features.crosscut.com/black-muslim-grad-student-security-risk
======
damnfine
Taking off the tinfoil hat, stripping away his race, and religion, this guy
still reads suspicious as hell.

1\. Postgrad, with connections around the world, but works airport job. Ramp
agent for Delta.

2\. Uses new credentials to fly to previously unavailable places immediately.

3\. Many mentions of odd behavior, taliored suits, frequent travel to other
odd places.

Its a shame he can't know why, but there does seem to be a reason. Assuming
there is a security risk to revealing the reason, what would be a better
method of limiting disclosure? This seems to be a problem with classification,
not skin color or faith.

~~~
seabird
This article also mentions that a large portion of these cases seem to be
Muslim. The obvious reasoning behind this is that the Middle East and its
large Muslim constituency is one of the US' largest security concerns, and it
has been for many years. Things have been happening under the table there
since the Iran-Contra affair and probably even before that. I'm willing to
wager that the other non-Muslims on this list are from or connected to areas
of similar interest (Eastern Europe, South America, North Africa, etc).

The subject of this article may be inadvertently a part of something he has no
knowledge of, or may have regular contact with another person of interest who
seems otherwise unrelated to his everyday life. There's a lot of possibilities
here that don't require the magic power of racism or prejudice to make any
sense.

